# Domaine, Mention, spécialité



## FraRoma

Buongiorno a tutti cari colleghi,

ho bisogno del vostro aiuto: sto traducendo un certificato di laurea specialistica (Master 1) della Sorbonne, dal francese all'italiano, e nella descrizione del titolo di laurea, ho trovato dei problemi nella traduzione delle varie "sottocategorie".  Ecco il testo:

le Master dans le *domaine* Sciences Humaines et Sociales
*Mention:* Archéologie et Histoire de L'Art
*spécialité:* Histoire de l'art: Création, Diffusion, Patrimoine. 

Ora, la mia soluzione per domaine è "*campo*", o "*area*": "nel campo delle Scienze Umane e Sociali", che poi mi sembra di capire corrisponda alle nostre facoltà;
per spécialité ho pensato a "*specializzazione*", e anche qui credo che ci siamo.
Ho dei problemi a trovare un equivalente per Mention..  Ho pensato ad: "*indirizzo*": "Indirizzo: Archeologia e Storia dell'Arte", ma non sono sicuro che sia giusto.  

Voi che ne pensate? Mi farebbe molto piacere sentire un vostro parere.

Grazie mille in anticipo e buon weekend!


----------



## claudiaFREN

Ciao, io tradurrei:
Master1 nel campo delle scienze Umane e Sociali (oppure campo degli studi umanistici)
Facoltà: Archeologia e storia dell'arte
Indirizzo / Specializzazione: Storia dell'arte: creazione, diffusione, patrimonio.


----------



## CeciFran

FraRoma said:


> Buongiorno a tutti cari colleghi,
> 
> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto: sto traducendo un certificato di laurea specialistica (Master 1) della Sorbonne, dal francese all'italiano, e nella descrizione del titolo di laurea, ho trovato dei problemi nella traduzione delle varie "sottocategorie".  Ecco il testo:
> 
> le Master dans le *domaine* Sciences Humaines et Sociales
> *Mention:* Archéologie et Histoire de L'Art
> *spécialité:* Histoire de l'art: Création, Diffusion, Patrimoine.
> 
> Ora, la mia soluzione per domaine è "*campo*", o "*area*": "nel campo delle Scienze Umane e Sociali", che poi mi sembra di capire corrisponda alle nostre facoltà;
> per spécialité ho pensato a "*specializzazione*", e anche qui credo che ci siamo.
> Ho dei problemi a trovare un equivalente per Mention..  Ho pensato ad: "*indirizzo*": "Indirizzo: Archeologia e Storia dell'Arte", ma non sono sicuro che sia giusto.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate? Mi farebbe molto piacere sentire un vostro parere.
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo e buon weekend!


Ciao,
mi rendo conto che é un po' tardi, ma la mia proposta sarebbe stata:
Master *in* Discipline Umanistiche e Sociali
*Corso di studi*: Archeologia e Stora dell'Arte
*Specializzazione:* Storia dell'arte: Creazione, Valorizzazione, Beni Culturali


----------



## claudiaFREN

Attenzione però, perché il Master 1 francese non corrisponde all'idea italiana di Master (Master 1 sarebbe, infatti, il nostro primo anno della laurea magistrale)


----------



## CeciFran

claudiaFREN said:


> Attenzione però, perché il Master 1 francese non corrisponde all'idea italiana di Master (Master 1 sarebbe, infatti, il nostro primo anno della laurea magistrale)


Allora semplicemente "Laurea in", ecc..


----------



## claudiaFREN

Purtroppo l'organizzazione scolastica di una cultura fa parte di quelli che Nida ha definito i _luoghi semantici dell'intraducibilità_. Io lo lascerei Master1 e magari aggiungerei una breve nota del traduttore per spiegare la scelta...


----------

